

Regalii (S2013) Eases Money Transfer To Latin America - volandovengo
http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/money/2014/05/29/dominican-immigrant-launches-startup-that-eases-money-transfers-to-latin/

======
darka
Thought this would be similar to the European TransferWise and TransferGo
startups, but this doesn't transfer money directly. Makes it apparent how
different the financial situation is in Latin America.

